# Ureteral stent placement - HELP!!!



## campy1961 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am new to coding urology so I would like some direction if at all possible. 

Pt had a gunshot wound to the abdomen, the surgery was ureteroureterostomy with a placement of 6-french x26 cm ureteral stent.  

Here is part of the op note:
The ureteral injury is identified a few millimeters away from his right iliac artery.  After mobilization was complete, the ureter was transected for appox. 1 cm.  In order to debride the area, the edges of the ureter were highly vacularized and appeared to be healthy.  The area then 10 cm in either direction.  The apices of the ureter were then secured with 4-0 monocryl suture.  These were then used to sew the medial wall of the ureter together.  Once the medial aspect was complete, a 6-french x26 cm stent was placed by inserting the guided wire in the midportion of the stent and then fed inferiorly ino the bladder as well as repeating that prodecure and then doing at the proximal end of the kidney with the anastomosis stent.  

The rest of the op note talks about closure.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 2, 2011)

The stent, 50605, bundles to 50760 but a modifier is allowed.


----------



## campy1961 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------

